# 6 amp in france



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we have just come back from france and all the sites we were on had 6 amp hookup. i am careful not to put too much on not to blow the box. as soon as we put the fridge on electric without anything else on in the van it said low ac,so we ran the fridge on gas. any idea or is the hookup not powerful enough


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

The fridge takes about 3amps on 230v~ , that plus the 12 v power supply/ battery charger you may be over 6amps .. 
I'm guessing here, but your Low AC light may be due to the lower French voltage of 220v ~ ... or a combination of both.


----------

